# Clik Elite ProBody Sport



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

A few months ago the Clik Elite Medium Nature was going to be my next camera bag. Current, I carry my equipment around in something from the early 90's that looks like a duffle bag and offers no real protection and its quite annoying to take with me most places. Unfortunately my backpacks are falling apart so I'm nervous taking the camera in those too. 








So the Medium Nature seemed like a sure thing. Until I got the feeling that it may be too much bag. It's heavy even empty.

As a backpacker, I'd rather cram a whole lot into a small bag then too much into a big bag.

So the ProBody sport seems about the right size. Anyone pick one up?

I'm interested to know how well it fits other outdoor gear like rain stuff, stoves, tarptent or hammock, that kind of thing.

And please don't clutter my thread with suggestions of Lowepro, Kata, or any of the other bag making companies...I've searcedh around and I want a Clik Elite.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

After looking around a little bit more I checked out the Clik Elite Escape, which is a big more camera bag oriented than the Medium Nature, but a little bit more weekend warrior style than the ProBody Sport. 

The one cool thing about the Escape is the apparent versatility. Its light weight with a modular organization system. It also keeps the camera at the top of the bag for better weight distribution. 

I just wonder how it would hold a laptop...I'm sure better than the ProBody Sport though.


----------



## BradTravels (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if you had made a decision on a backpack, I am also looking at the ProBody Sport vs the Escape. The Escape looks like more camera bag with less space of other items, but not sure if the ProBody Sport will hold what I need – primarily a body w/battery grip with a 300mm lens attached (about 12 inches total length). Also the ProBody Sport looks less bulky and would be easier to use on or off the bike. Finally, on any of the Click Elite packs, how protected is the main camera compartment from the bladder compartment?


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Aug 4, 2004)

Not to sidetrack but have you seen the Dakine Sequence. It carries so nice and I find it to be a great size.

JP


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Pro Body Sport. It's a fairly large backpack. It has a large camera compartment along with quite a bit of room for other gear including tools, raingear, tarp, etc. In fact, I find it to be a bit much for just casual riding with a DSLR in tow. In fact, I also have the Compact Sport which I find to be much more suitable for carrying the stuff you need for a typical day trip on a mountain bike. Both bags feel very secure and comfortable while on the bike. What I really like about these bags is that unlike other dedicated camera bags, they have space for a 100 oz. hydration bladder. Be careful when ordering, however, since some stores are still selling last year's model which only holds a 40 oz. bladder.


----------



## 7hz (Feb 1, 2007)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> Be careful when ordering, however, since some stores are still selling last year's model which only holds a 40 oz. bladder.


Correct.

I have been looking high and low for a bag to take to the Alps next week. The Compact Sport seemed to fit the bill.

After much searching and asking, the only place I found in Europe that sells these bags is cameranu.nl

Helpful shop, shipped it out quick and I got it today.

First thing I do is look for the bladder pocket. Where is it? What is going on?

Yup, it is the old model. Tiny pocket in the top that takes up half the room in the top compartment and holds 1 litre (about 3 mouthfuls, not exactly enough for a 12 hour Alpine ride)..

Also doesn't have the tripod straps.

Very disappointed, back to the old bag, I'll botch something together for the camera. So close, but so far :-(


----------



## BradTravels (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks JeremyFXDWG, I will check out the Dakine Sequence - do yo know if it holds a bladder? something that is high on my priority list.

Bleedin' Bill, thanks for your review of the Sport bags. The Pro Body Sport definitely looks to be a good fit for my needs, I would just like to know ahead of time if it will hold a pro body with 300mm attached in the camera compartment (approx 12 inches in length). Unfortunately I have not found a store near me with one in stock and the info online does not state interior dimensions. It certainly sounds like it will have enough room for other items.

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Brad,
I don't think it will hold a body/lens measuring 12" in length. I measure the width of the bag to be about 11". Here are a couple of photos of my Canon 40D with a 70-200 f4L attached.
Bill


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> I have a *Pro Body Sport*. It's a fairly large backpack... In fact, I find it to be a bit much for just casual riding with a DSLR in tow. In fact, I also have the *Compact Sport *which I find to be much more suitable for carrying the stuff you need for a typical day trip on a mountain bike.


I have beenn on the fence between these two for some time now. They "ain't cheep", so I want to be sure. I likely won't be taking my 200 f2.8 w/ me, so I don't think I need the Pro Body Sport. I've been on the Clik website over and over checking out the pix of both. Bleedin', could you post up some pix of the Compact Sport with a DSLR body and lens in it?

Great posts going on here BTW.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea lets see a medium distance shot of that Sport, with hydration tube coming out etc, even someone wearing it would be good for proportion


----------



## BradTravels (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Bleedin' Bill! I am definitely leading towards the Escape now as my budget will only allow one bag and I want the option to take my big lens.

In response to JereymyFXDWG, I have checked out the Dakine Sequence, its basically the same size as the Escape (1 inch shorter), its a much heavier bag (5lbs) but it does have one nice feature, the camera compartment completely comes out which would make for easy carry on luggage. The only downers, no hydration, at least that I can find and access would not be as quick.

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some Compact Sport photos.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are a couple more shots. This is a 70 oz. bladder. IMO, the Compact is perfect for an MTB ride with your camera. I would use the ProBody when I want to bring more than just a body with a lens attached. Extra lenses, flash, etc. Both bags have space for a tripod.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Bill... Ugh... like most things in life, it looks like I'm right in between. I'd be looking to take a 40D w/ a single lens (nothing bigger than what you show here with the compact sport) AND an external flash (typical on camera flash - Canon 580). Is there any chance in h3ll that a flash would fit in that space above the lens?


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Salt, I think it will fit,depending on the lens. This is a Sigma 18-200. Check it out.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> Salt, I think it will fit,depending on the lens. This is a Sigma 18-200. Check it out.


Bill, (BTW, thank you soooo much for all your help / all the pix, I think this has helped everyone).

Yes, that does look good. I'd be either brining my 10 - 22 or 17 - 35. So, it does look like I could cram a speedlight in too!

Oh, and I love your nail polish!


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL! That's my daughter. Anyway, glad I could help.


----------



## buffy428 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bleedin Bill - you mentioned that both bags (the Prodody Sport and Compact Sport) have space for a tripod.

Can you show me where the tripod would go?

I remember seeing a picture where the tripod was put into the mesh pocket along the side of the bag but I can't find the link for it. That didn't seem quite right to me so I'm hoping you can set me straight.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Buffy,
Here ya go. The legs fit in the mesh side pocket and there is a bungee cord type attachment at the top. Seems to be pretty secure.
BB


----------



## buffy428 (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!

I'm so glad I came across the info and pics you posted. Just bought the Compact Sport


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

We got lots of pictures of the Compact Sport but not many of the ProBody Sport. 

I haven't bought anything yet, but I'm still struggling between the added space of the Escape and Probody.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

What would you like to see?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

12" netbook in a ProBody sport? 

How much non-camera gear it can hold in the storage compartment. 

I rarely carry more than one lense, and if I do its one big and one small, no flash. I do however, like to have rain gear, jetboil, and food stashed.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

There are some photos posted earlier in this thread showing the camera compartment with my 40D and a 70-200. Here are a couple more with the same camera with a 17-40. As you can see, there is lots of room in here for additional camera gear (lens and/or flash)or any other stuff.
The camera compartment and the main compartment are separated by a zippered divider. If you unzipped this, you might be able to cram a small laptop in there. Probably not a 12" notebook. In any case, if you tried this, it would certainly compromise the security of the camera compartment.
I've also attached a photo of the main compartment with the camera inside for perspective. This compartment is roomy and would certainly hold rain gear, food, extra tube, pump, etc. There are a couple of smaller compartments that would hold tools, power bars, keys, MP3 and other small stuff. For what it's worth, the lay-out of this bag is the same as the Compact Sport, only bigger.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Would it hold a 8" inch wide, 13" long netbook?

How bout a pair of jeans, tshirt, and a pair of shoes? (without camera)


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Good stuff once again Bill!


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

It would definitely hold an 13" x 8" notebook if you unzip the center divider. I think the other stuff would fit in there also without a camera. It might even fit with a camera.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I ended up with the ProBody Sport. As it turns out, perfect size for me, and what I plan to do. Got it this past Friday, and took it out on a ride on Sunday. We drove out to Mt. Pinos / Frazier Park, about 65 miles north of home (Mt. Pinos is in SoCal, north of LA). It was a ride that we hadn't done in a while, and one that would combine a good stiff climb, with a fun DH among the pine trees. I packed up the Canon DSLR, the 10 - 22mm, the 580EXII and a remote flash cable. Even with that, there still was a bit of room in the camera section. The gear section, above the camera area, was more than enough for tools, tube, pump, etc. and food. The bag on by back felt bigger than my Camelbak MULE, but I expected this. Still, it fit very well, and didn't "look too big" to the other riders in my group. Anyway, it was fun to be able to easily and safely bring a bigger camera on the ride. I'm looking forward now to shooting more, and having the flexibility of a DSLR (over my G10).

I'm a satisfied customer.

Oh, I picked it up from B&H Photo. One of the better prices I could find.

A couple of pix from the ride...


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Salt, 
Nice shots! Fine use of fill-in. I was out on Saturday with the Compact (Fair Hill, MD). Lots of butterflys. Here's one.
BB


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> I was out on Saturday with the Compact (Fair Hill, MD). Lots of butterflys. Here's one.
> BB


Sweet!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Clik!*

Great thread! Please write a review for your ProBody Sport on PhotographyREVIEW.com. We don't have a review for that pack yet.

Clik Elite ProBody Sport Camera Pack Reviews >>

I haven't used the ProBody Sport but I did try the Compact Sport. It was too small for the gear I carry when I'm doing serious trail photos. I've used the Clik Elite Medium nature a ton, though. In fact, I just did about 50 miles of riding with it between Friday and Monday. I rode Long Flume in Tahoe, Hole In The Ground at Donner and then a steep, technical ride in the Ruby Mountains outside Elko, NV. Since those were tough, high altitude rides I went light with just my 7D, 18-200mm IS and the new Sigma 8-16mm lens along with all my bike crap and water. The pack rides great and carries a ton of camera gear. I've carried a 1D Mk IV with 16-35L and 70-200 f/4L in it, too. I can also fit my 70-200 f/2.8L in it but lately I've been using the 18-200 IS because it's smaller and lighter. The downside to the Medium Nature is it's a little overbuilt, too big and overbuilt. I'm interested in the ProBody Sport and some of the new stuff they've been working on because those packs are a little smaller and lighter. That said, the Medium Nature is my go to pack when I'm taking my camera on the trail. It is responsible for lots of great photos.

You can read my full review for the Medium Nature on PhotographyREVIEW.com:

Clik Elite Medium Nature Camera Pack Review >>

Always cool to see serious photo gear posts on Mtbr. Please also share your camera/photo passion on PhotographyREVIEW.com. We need your reviews and for those who don't know - PhotographyREVIEW.com is part of the same family of sites as Mtbr


----------



## shutterbug21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Trying to decide between the Probody Sport and the Compact Sport. I will only have a Canon 60D, and one lens ( max 200mm ). I'd like this to be an all around pack, as well as to ski and bike with. Anybody think that there is a big size difference between the two ? Maybe a flash in the future, and definitely a shitty 50 dollar opteka fisheye add on.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

shutterbug21 said:


> Trying to decide between the Probody Sport and the Compact Sport. I will only have a Canon 60D, and one lens ( max 200mm ). I'd like this to be an all around pack, as well as to ski and bike with. Anybody think that there is a big size difference between the two ? Maybe a flash in the future, and definitely a shitty 50 dollar opteka fisheye add on.


I'd say go with the Probody Sport. I had a Compact Sport demo and never used it because it wouldn't fit my body and a decent lens. I can't remember for sure what I tried to fit in it, but it's pretty minimal. There's no way you're gonna fit a pro 70-200mm in it and I'm not even sure if my 18--200mm IS lens will fit. Have you tried to put your camera in them? REI is a dealer so if you have a local REI and they have both bags in stock, I'd take my camera in and try them both on for size.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

With all due respect to Photo-John, a 60D with a 70-200 will fit (snugly) in the Compact Sport. I say this because, as I write this, that is where my 40D with with a 70-200 attached sits. The Probody is definitely larger. If I'm out for a 2 or 3 hour ride with just a body and a lens, I use the Compact. Epic rides with more camera gear or clothing, Probody gets the call.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Due respect appreciated but unnecessary, Bill. Your current experience trumps my vague memories from over a year ago. Thanks for sharing some more useful information 

And if I may, I'd like to request that please visit PhotographyREVIEW.com and post reviews for both packs. We need more reviews for the Clik Elite stuff. I do think it's the best on the market for serious outdoor photography but it doesn't get as much attention as Tamrac, Lowepro and the other big camera bag companies.

Clik Elite Camera Pack User Reviews >>

Thanks again for posting and thanks in advance for your reviews!


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

surprised at all the clik lovers on this site! I won a compact sport from mtbr at sea otter and had no use for it, and I couldn't even give it away on ebay! finally sold to some guy in Antigua for crazy cheap. Wish I saw this thread and gave it away to you folks!


----------



## janwayne69 (Jan 27, 2011)

i've registered purely to tell you guys that i love you all for sharing so much useful experience about these bags!!

i'm looking for a compact sport myself, for MTB and more currently snowboarding. For the latter I would have loved the sling principle, when you sit down in the lift just unclip the waistbelt, swing it round and take pictures or just with your feet stuck in your board bindings to record your mates falling down the hell. unfortunately the sling has nowhere near enough space to keep other snow accessories in it 

errm, noone asked for this i'm just realising, never mind, i'm getting a compact sport cause i only need to fit a 550d and 200mm lens! 

ps: love ya all!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Clik Elite Ski Pack*

The Compact Sport will be fine for mountain biking. But I agree it's not the right pack for snowsports. However, Clik also makes a dedicated ski pack - the Contrejour. It's designed for pro ski photographers and might actually be too big for your needs. I used a prototype of it last season and and loved it. I carried my avalanche gear, extra clothes, a Canon EOS 1D Mk IV, 16-35mm f/2.8L and 70-200mm f/4L IS in it. Here's a quick video demo I made of the Contrejour at the Outdoor Retailer tradeshow last year:

Clik Elite Contrejour Camera Pack Video Demo >>

And for those of you who are using Clik Elite camera packs, please visit PhotographyREVIEW.com (part of the same family as Mtbr) and write reviews for your packs and cameras!


----------



## shutterbug21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help Photo-John and Bleedin' Bill ! I have decided on the Probody Sport, a better investment in the long run, as I would rather have a little extra room for snacks and other random accessories. I found it on B&H for $ 120 in grey, so I guess I have to go with grey ! When I order it, and recieve it along with my photography gear, I will surely take pictures with it full of my gear, on my back; that's the least I can do in return for all of the help I have recieved here. Thanks again.

BTW, my gear will be: Canon 60D Body, Sigma 18-50, and possibly Sigma 10mm fisheye.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Happy To Help*

Happy to help! I am a true believer when it comes to bikes, cameras and Clik Elite. Please visit PhotographyREVIEW.com after you've had your pack a bit and write a review. We also need reviews for the 60D. And if you're open to more suggestions, take a look at the new Sigma 8-16mm zoom lens. I had one for review and totally fell in love:

Sigma 8-16mm Zoom Lens Review >>

And I'd also like to thank Bleedin' Bill for writing a review for his Compact Sport on PhotographyREVIEW.com. I saw it as soon as you posted it Bill and meant to send you a note to thank you but that thought slipped through the cracks in my rusty brain.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

Quick question about the compact sport if anyone can answer. Will it fit a gripped canon body?? That's my primary concern, I likely will only travel with one or two lenses but the bag has to be able to fit my body which has a battery grip on it.

If it matters any it is a gripped XSI.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it will fit. I also have an XT (no grip) and it fits in there with lots of room to spare.


----------



## shutterbug21 (Nov 30, 2010)

I got the bag in today. And actually I have a 7D instead of a 60D  WOW ! This bag is awesome ! Much bigger (in a good way) than I had anticipated. I can fit my 7D with Sigma 10mm Fisheye attatched in main "slot; Canon 70-300 in Left side "slot"; and Canon 28-135 in right "slot". I will post pictures once I have a chance. I wasn't sure how I would like the bag with the steep price(I paid $166 with shipping) and how much room it would have, but this bag is Perfect ! Also, Extremely Comfortable, and Very slim, Looks great !


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations! Glad to hear you got it and like it. I also saw you wrote a review already. Thanks for not making me be a pest 

Clik Elite Probody Sport Camera / Hydration Pack Review >>

I need to follow up with those guys and try some of the smaller bags. I love my Medium Nature pack but it really is way bigger than I need for standard rides.


----------



## shutterbug21 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Great Purchase, Continued Review with Images*

Here are the images I managed to produce with my new Sigma 10mm Fisheye. Could not have made a better choice with the purchase, this lens is awesome ! I have yet to use it for any sports or real landscape but will be traveling to Florida tomorrow, and will let you guys know how the pack worked out, I might be using a Segway with it on so we will see.

Actually, I can't upload the images ?


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i am considering getting one of these bags (probably probody sport since my primary camera is a nikon d3, primary lenses are 24-70 and 70-200vr)...but had a question.

how easy/not easy is it to get the camera out to shoot? i have used a chest pack and that is great but requires you to wear a front and back pack on mtn bike rides, and the beauty of the probody/compact sport bags seems to be that you only need the one bag for day rides or hikes...but it only works if getting the camera out is easy. i don't want to have to take the bag off every time i want to take a shot, so how does the side access work for you guys and gals while on rides? thanks.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I take mine off to get the camera out. I think you have to remove at least on of the shoulder straps to get to the camera compartment.


----------



## KINetics (Jul 26, 2011)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> The camera compartment and the main compartment are separated by a zippered divider. If you unzipped this, you might be able to cram a small laptop in there. Probably not a 12" notebook. In any case, if you tried this, it would certainly compromise the security of the camera compartment.


Bleedin' Bill,

Thanks for the review and pics of the compact sport.

You mentioned that if you unzipped the middle divider, you could probably fit a small netbook.

I was hoping to buy this bag and fit my camera along with an ipad.

I assume it could fit with the center diviner unzipped

You don't by chance have an ipad that you could take a pic of what I'm describing do you?

When you mentioned that by doing this, you would compromise the security of the camera compartment. How much of a compromise would it be? Would it damage the camera or ipad?

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Ah, the thread that just won't die.

K,
I, unfortunately, do not have an ipad. So, no photos. Sorry. In my opinion, you could definitely cram one in there along with the camera. 
In terms of security, the divider separates cargo, tools, food, etc. from the well-padded camera compartment. If you unzip it, all that stuff (plus your ipad) is potentially going to be banging around the camera compartment along with your camera.


----------

